#  Chat Ecke >   [Umfrage] Großer Willkommen Text für Gäste >

## StarBuG

Hallo 
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen etwas umfangreicheren Willkommenstext eingebaut, der Gästen/nicht eingeloggten Benutzern kurz erklärt, worum es in diesem Forum geht, und welche Vorteile eine kostenlose Registrierung hat. 
Der Text ist allerdings recht groß.
Er kann zwar mit dem Minusknopf oben rechts ausgeblendet werden (steht unter dem Text auch als erklärung), aber er könnte Gäste evtl. auch "abschrecken". 
Was haltet Ihr von dem Text? 
Stimmt doch einfach mal ab in der Umfrage. 
Eine Begründung für eurer Wahl würde mich natürlich auch interessieren. 
Leider ist es nicht möglich, dass Gäste hier abstimmen können, obwohl ihr die Betroffenen seid.
Aber wenn ich Gastbeiträge wieder erlaube, kommen auch die Spamer wieder zurück.
Falls ihr an der Umfrage teilnehmen möchtet, müsstet ihr ein Benutzerkonto registrieren, das dauert keine 2Min. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

HY Admini, 
Du solltest den Gästen 8)  :a_hit:  auch die Möglichkeit des Abstimmens einräumen 
Gruß
Obelix1962  :zn_game:

----------


## StarBuG

Hab meinen Beitrag schon editiert und begründet, wieso das leider nicht geht. 
Man kann leider nicht einzelne Beiträge für Gäste freischalten.
Ich könnte nur das Forum für Gäste öffnen, aber dann kommen die Spamer und Spamroboter wieder. 
Ich weiß, dass es so nicht die objektivste Umfrage ist, aber naja, jeder von Euch war ja mal Gast.
Ausloggen und mal schauen hilft auch, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael
Ich finde, es reicht, wenn du zur allgemeinen Information den oberen kleinen Block nimmst. 
Diese Erklärungen, warum man sich registrieren soll, sind eigentlich überflüssig, weil sie den normalen Funktionen eines jeden Forums entspren. 
Das ganze wäre dann übersichtlicher und eben nicht mehr so groß.
Und dann unten eben "Viel Spaß.....etc...."
Ich finde, das würde reichen.

----------


## StarBuG

Hab den mittleren Teil mal raus genommen. 
Findest du es so besser?

----------


## Rosarot

Hallo Admin, 
ich bin in einigen Foren unterwegs und muss sagen (sorry!!) finde dein Forum leider sehr unübersichtlich und der riesenhaft vertexte Eingangsbereich hat mich sehr irritiert - ich wollte doch erstmal schauen, was hier so abgeht. 
Ich kann verstehen, dass du willst, das Leute auf die Google-Dinger klicken ... aber, Stammis tun das nie und es geht ihnen bloß eins: auf die Nerven. Von mir aus bitte nicht ganz so "präsent" ...   :Grin:  
Nix für ungut - bin halt ne Meckersocke 
Schöööne Grüße
Rosarot

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn du Firefox als Browser benutzt, gibt es ein wunderbares Plugin, das nennt sich "Adblock", damit kannst du alle Werbung auf Webseiten verschwinden lassen  :Zwinker:  
Die Werbung ist leider nötig, da der Server bezahlt werden muss, und ich gerne für dieses Forum eine andere Software kaufen möchte.
Diese Software kostet allerdings 170. 
Und da ich ein armer Student bin, geht es leider nicht ohne. 
Was findest du denn sonst noch unübersichtlich ausser der Werbung und dem Willkommenstext? 
Den Willkommenstext habe ich gerade gekürzt, ist jetzt nicht mehr ganz so lang. Und man kann ihn ja auch ausblenden. Wie das steht unten drunter. 
Ich halte einen Willkommensgruß und eine eine kurze Info über eine Webseite für wichtig. Ist zumindest meine persönliche Meinung, aber dafür hab ich dieses Thema ja gestartet. 
Das Forum ist ja schließlich auch für euch, und ihr sollt euch hier wohl fühlen  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael 
ps: gerade nochmal gekürzt. Aber ich denke die paar Zeilen können bleiben oder was meint ihr?

----------


## Rosarot

Ich hätte da noch ne Bitte für meine pc-blinden Äuglein - damit ich nicht immer suchen muss: Bitte mach doch "Themen des Tages" größer, fetter, rot vielleicht? Das wär toll! Dann will ich auch sonst nix mehr meckern.  :Zwinker:  
Schöööne Grüße
Rosarot

----------


## StarBuG

Hab es in fett gemacht, rot würde überhaupt nicht passen, und größer mag ich auch nicht so, da ich z.B. lieber "ungelesene Antworten" nutze. 
Ist das ok für dich?

----------


## Rosarot

> Habs es in fett gemacht, rot würde überhaupt nicht passen, und größer mag ich auch nicht so, da ich z.B. lieber "ungelesene Antworten" nutze. Ist das ok für dich?

 Fett ist schon okay ... danke. Rot oder orange oder sonstwie farbig würde halt den schnellen treffsicheren ersten Klick erleichtern. Du weißt doch ... muss ja immer alles fix gehen heut zu Tage ... 
So, ich verabschiede mich mal für heute ... 35 Grad ist doch einfach zu viel für ne alte Frau ... 
*schwitz* 
Rosarot

----------


## StarBuG

Dann wünsch ich dir noch einen schönen Abend  :Zwinker:

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael
ja, so finde ich viel besser.
Das PS könnte man auch noch weglassen, der Text ist ja dann nicht mehr so groß, so daß man gut runterscrollen kann.

----------


## StarBuG

Ich denke, die zwei Zeilen bringen nicht viel, würde ich sie weglassen, aber falls jemand sich nicht registrieren möchte, ist die Info über die Ausblendbarkeit sicher nützlich. 
Danke für das viele Feedback. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## StarBuG

So, hab noch mal was geändert. 
Ab jetzt wird der Willkommen Text nur noch auf der Startseite angezeigt.
Beim lesen von Beiträgen ist er nun nicht mehr zu sehen  :Zunge raus:  
Gruß 
StarBuG

----------


## Obelix1962

GROSSES LOB SIEHT BESSER AUS !  :WOW:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Lilly

Ja, haste echt gut hingekriegt....  :Smiley:

----------

